# Where can I download Airport Express Utility?



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I would like to add a second Airport Express to extend the range of my first Airport Express. Unfortunately I don't have the CD that contains the Express Utility. Anyone know where I can download it? It doesn't seem to be available at Apple or Versiontracker. Thanks


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't think there is such a thing. I did not get a CD with my Express. I found this comment on the net which might help:

"I bought and use an Airport Express with my Airport Extreme and just use the regular AirPort Admin Utility. I selected "Join an Existing Wireless Network," entered the SSID for my existing network and voilà!"

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Airport Admin Utility in your Utilites folder in Applications


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I tried to use Airport Admin Utility's "join existing network". Now for some reason the 2nd Airport Express doesn't appear in the "Select Base Station" window (it did before). I have the ethernet cable plugged in. The light is blinking yellow but nothing is happening. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Try a hard reset:

http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/mac911/2004/08/000282/index.php


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Vexel - Tried the hard reset, but no luck. I think I'll quit while I still have my main Airport Express working, and get help from one of my more knowledgable friends tomorrow. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## usedmac (Nov 7, 2004)

Is this what your looking for?

http://download.info.apple.com/Mac_OS_X/061-1087.20040419.AptmG/2Z/AirPortManagementTools.dmg


----------

